# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  WorkFlow en pagaille et qui ne se lance pas.

## Nako_lito

j'ai eu a dvelopper 80 WF avec sharepoint designer mais le probleme c'est que pendant ma phase de creation je n'avais pas la possibilit de tester les WF et donc savoir si ils fonctionnaient  correctement (prise de main a distance sur un serveur externe a ma societe).

Mon probleme est le suivant:
Lorsque je cr un document Infopath via mon portail, je voudrais que TOUT les workflow se lance sur ce document, or quand j'ai finis de bosser sur mon document et que je ferme, il ne se passe rien, aucun WF ne se sont lanc, il faut que j'aille dans les paramettre de ma biblioteque et que je lance manuellement les workflow un par un ... alors c'est un poil long.
De plus lorsque je rouvre un document Infopath et que j'y apporte des modifications, les WF anciennement activ ne se manifestent meme plus ... C'est la misere.

PS: dans sharepoint designer, au moment de la creation d'un nouveau WF il y a 3 cases a cocher:
autoriser la dmarrage manuel de ce wf a partir d'un element.
demarrer automatiquement ce wf lorsqu'un element est cr.
deamrrer automatiquement ce wf lorsqu'un element est modifi.

Les 3 cases sont coches.

----------


## Philippe Vialatte

salut,

quand tu vas dans les proprits de ta liste, dans workflows, tu vois bien tes 80 workflows ?

Et pour chaque workflow, les trois cases sont cochees, et tu n'as pas d'erreur au lancement ? si tu vas dans les proprietes de la liste, dans remove workflows (dsl, version us...), est-ce que tu as bien tous tes workflows selectionnes a authorises ?

Si tu as beaucoup de workflows (80 me semble enorme), il faudarit peut-etre essayer une autre approche que sharepoint designer...m'enfin, c'est mon avis, et je le partage avec moi-meme   ::mouarf:: 

---
edit :  je precise, les questions, c'est bien depuis sharepoint, pas depuis sharepoint designer ...

----------


## Nako_lito

oui je vois mes 80 wf dans ma liste "parametre du flux de travail" et ils sont autoris.
Est ce que le fait qu'il y en ai autant ne permette plus le lancement automatique?

----------


## Philippe Vialatte

Pas que je sache...

Eventuellement, essaye d'en enlever la moiti, de rssayer, d'en remettre, etc...

Je ne connais pas tes contraintes mtier, mais 80 workflows, a me semble un peu...euh...dlirant  ::aie:: 

Une fois de plus, ca peut peut-tre se justifier, mais la, je vois pas comment  :;):

----------


## Nako_lito

Ca m'etonnerai aussi que le fait d'en lancer un gros nombre bloque leur lancement automatique ...
Je travaille pour une boite d'immobilier, et il faut des workflow se lance en fonction de date J+x et ce en fonction de l'etat d'avancement du dossier.

Si je leur force la main, il se lance et s'execute (ou pas, ou mal), mais avec une connexion en carton, lancer 80 WF, je pense pas que le client soit satisfait ...

----------


## Philippe Vialatte

hmmm..

je suis pas sur de bien avoir compris...

tu es a un instant T, tu crees ton document, il lance un workflow, ou les 80 ?
Pourquoi ne pas lancer un seul workflow, qui, en fonction de tel ou tel parametre, va lancer un ou plusieurs autres workflows ?

Parce que de toute faon, 80 instances de workflows qui partent en meme temps, j'ai un peu peur que le serveur te fasse la gueule  :;):

----------


## Nako_lito

sur mon formulaire infopath j'ai bcp bcp bcp de date a remplir, donc quand je cr le document, il faut malheureusement que les 80wf s'execute pour que chacun d'entre eux verifie l'etat des dates correspondante.
Pour le serveur j'en ai deja parl avec mon equipe mais c'est pas un probleme aparement...

----------


## brian_ramy

Bonjour,

Lorsque j'essaie de lancer un Worflow.
J'ai le message suivant qui s'affiche :

Impossible d'afficher ce formulaire car l'tat de session n'est pas disponible. 
J'ai bien verifie dans Gestion Application : Configuer etat de session tout est coch.
Puis dans : Configurer InfoPath Forms Services / tat de session de formulaire 
Tout est coch.

Rien n'y fait. Ou est l'erreur ???
C'est effectivement une vrai usine a gaz et fouillis complet.
Mme avec didacticiel vraiment basique.

Merci de votre aide
A+

----------

